# Perhaps someone can identify this?



## bashfordg (Mar 13, 2008)

Aboard a very well known steam tug / looks like something removed. I have little idea, perhaps someone can help?

Also this other little item?

Cheers

Gordon


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

2nd item looks like the sw circ engine and pump for the condensor.
In the 1st, I think that is the kinghorn valves. It may just be covers missing. I can't tell if the valves are there or not.


----------



## bashfordg (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you very much. Yes, I believe that you are right. 

This vessel was built in the 50's so reasonably "late" for a steamer. 

However soon enough she will steam again, I hope.

Many thanks

Gordon


----------

